# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Escumador by (já no aquário)

## Silverio Torres

Boas
Iniciei o projecto de um escumador diy mais uma vez com a ajuda do meu pai.
Este escumador depois de muito pensar, muito ler aqui no forum e tendo em conta a altura do móvel vai  ter as seguintes medidas:
Corpo do escumador-55cm tubo de 200mm
Pescoço-21cm tubo ainda a defenir
Copo-15cm tubo de 200mm
Bomba-OR 3500
A minha duvida neste momento vai para o diametro do pescoço será que 80 dará ou fica muito desporpocional em relação ao corpo?
Bem como já iniciei vou por aqui umas fotos (desculpem a qualidade) que irei actualizando com a evolução do "bicho".
Geral

Pormenor

Mais uma

Agora aceito sugetões para que o "bicho" chegue ao final e funcione na perfeição como tantos outros diy que por ai andam.
Fiquem Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Silverio. :Vitoria:  

Estas a ficar um grande barra nos DIYs ,gosto muito de ver os teus DIYs porque além de o fazer em acrilico que é o material mais dificil porque estala facilmente tens que ter muito pacencia para o furar.

E também fazes as coisas com gosto e por isso não tem valor economico é uma peça unica não como eu que o que é importante nos meus DIYs é que funcione. :SbOk: 

Já que começaste por postar aqui o teu novo Escumador vai dado noticias e alguma informação extra para que outros possam aprender contigo ,como eu. :SbOk:  

Boa sorte 
um grande abraço " tenho que me por em cima de um banco " :SbSourire2:  
Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Jose Neves

La esta a Familia Silverio a fazer concorrencia ao Rogerio :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  

Fico contente pelos dois, o pai e o filho, se esse escumador diy tiver a funcionar em condiçoes encomendo-te um.... o meu nao é suficiente como poderam constactar...

Um grande abraço, e mais uma vez obrigado pelo coral que me deram... està como ira ficar o vosso escumador 5 estrelas

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi silverio
eu no meu tenho o pescoço em tubo de 90mm e já foi complicado porque as bolhas da minha oc2500lh sao muitas portanto com uma bomba de oc3500lh nao te aconselho a usar menos de 10 ou 12mm

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas



> Estas a ficar um grande barra nos DIYs ,gosto muito de ver os teus DIYs porque além de o fazer em acrilico que é o material mais dificil porque estala facilmente tens que ter muito pacencia para o furar.


Obrigado Rogério, faço o que posso sempre com o maior empenho possivel.




> La esta a Familia Silverio a fazer concorrencia ao Rogerio


Nem pensar  :yb668:  José Neves o Rogério vai ser sempre o senhor dos Diys.




> eu no meu tenho o pescoço em tubo de 90mm e já foi complicado porque as bolhas da minha oc2500lh sao muitas portanto com uma bomba de oc3500lh nao te aconselho a usar menos de 10 ou 12mm


Cesar eu tenho já o acrilico 120 mas o espaço entre 0 tubo 200 e 120
parece-me pouco acho que vou comprar um novo 100 para ver como fica.
Obrigado a todos pelas dicas.
Fiquem Bem

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Silverio.

A meu ver um tubo de 120mm deve chegar já que tens uma torneira na saida da agua do escumador por isso dá para regula-lo melhor caso 120mm seja pequeno ,mas penso que não vai ser necessario mexer muito na torneira.
A bomba que usas é muito boa e deve dar conta do recado ,mas a minha duvida é na venturi ,não consigo ver pelas fotos se fizeste ou não.

O meu Schuran 200 vem de fabrica com uma bomba de 2400L/h  mas ele trabalha melhor é com uma bomba de 3400L/h tens é que fechar um pouco a torneira.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Olá Rogério
Também pensei no 120 e foi o que comprei mas quando meti o tubo 120 demtro do de 200 acho o espaço para a "nhanha" muito pequeno.
O venturi está na entrada da bomba, repara até já la está a mangueira do ar.
Fica Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi silverio
engano teu pois como sabes tenho tubo de 160mm e o pescoço de 90mm
tenho uma folga para a nhanha de 80mm,e tu no teu terias uma folga de 60mm acho que chega perfeitamente

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Cesar




> engano teu pois como sabes tenho tubo de 160mm e o pescoço de 90mm
> tenho uma folga para a nhanha de 80mm,e tu no teu terias uma folga de 60mm acho que chega perfeitamente


Pois eu é que ando a complicar o que aparentemente é simples basta olhar para os de origem.
Obrigado.

Fica Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Parabens, esta a ficar com optimo aspecto :SbOk:   :SbOk:  .
agora só falta a parte de cima( o chapeu ), ja pensaste como vais fazer?

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Fernando
Em cima pescoço de 100mm (se conseguir ponta de tubo) e copo de 200mm, a ligação ando a ver todas que conheço para me decidir pela que achar melhor, a que me mostrate tambám está muito fixe.
Fica Bem

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Acabei de comprar a turbine de agulhas

Aproveitei enchi o escumador com aqua salgada para testar eventuais fugas e verificar o efeito das bolhas de ar e circulação no enterior do corpo do escumador,  para que se tiver que fazer alterações nas curvas fazer antes de tapar o topo, pareceu-me bem embora ficasse com algumas duvidas que gostava de as esclarecer aqui se for possivel.
O tubo do ar fica a partir de determinado nivel com água embora o corpo continuasse com bolhas de ar é normal? quem tiver Deltec (ou conhecer) acho que me pode ajudar.
A saída da bomba de circulação para o corpo do escumador na ficaria com maior desempenho e maior distribuição das bolhas se levasse uma curva (joelho) virada para o fundo do corpo do escumador?
Bem, peço desculpar por tanta dúvida mas quero que o "bicho" fique com um desempenho satisfatório.
Estou a trabalhar para ver se no próximo fim de semana já tira nhanha.
Fiquem Bem

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

> Boas
> 
> O tubo do ar fica a partir de determinado nivel com água embora o corpo continuasse com bolhas de ar é normal? 
> Fiquem Bem


é capaz de estar a puchar agua e ar, o venturi deveria ser assim.

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Obrigado Fernando Gonçalves, já vi primeira alteração que tenho que fazer.
Fiquem Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: m dia Silvério
Excelente trabalho :Palmas: .



Esta Turbina de agulhas é específica para a bomba OR 3500?
Onde a compraste?

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Pedro
 Aquaplante Porto
Fica Bem

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Mais uma peça em andamento, a parte de cima do escumador, ainda não está colado nem completo.
Dentro em breve vou postar o copo.

Fiquem Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Praticamente tenho o escumador pronto, agora é meter a bulir para ver se fonciona.
Gostava de ter a vossa opinião sobre a capacidade deste escumador com estas dimensões é claro se o seu desempenho se vier a verificar na prática.
Como me faltam alguns acessórios para fazer a ligação da água só na segunda feira é que vou poder fazer os primeiros testes.
Entretanto deixo-vos umas fotos do "bicho" já montadinho.
O copo:




Vista por cima:



O bicho completo:



Agora não vejo o dia de isto funcionar se é que vai
Fiquem Bem e sugiram possíveis alterações. :Pracima:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Viva Silvério.

Seguramente vai funcionar. Tem um aspecto muito profissional por isso :tutasla:   :tutasla:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Manuel
Deus te ouça Manuel, Deus te ouça Manuel, depois de horas a fio eu e o meu pai a trabalhar nisto se não funciona nem sei o que faço, a bicha do  mini berbequim estoirou de tanta hora a trabalhar, mas estou confiante,  vai secar a cola até terça feira. aí vou ligar o "bicho".
Já está ligado ao aqua para testar é só ter paciência.
Fica Bem. :Pracima:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> se não funciona nem sei o que faço


Oi Silverio.

Mal ou bem funciona sempre ,mas não podemos desesperar por um problema que possa aparecer ,porque á sempre uma solução para tudo.
 E passar por cima dos problemas de fazer um 1º DIY ,isso tudo faz parte da sua construção.
Eu também nos meus 1ºs DIYs eram uma vergonha mas resolvendo alguns problemas é que se evolui e até podemos descobrir algo de novo. :SbOk:  

Ps: adorei o copo do escumador ,muito bem feito. :yb677:   :tutasla:  

Boa sorte
um abraço
Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas Silverio, esta com um aspecto bastante profissional, vai funcionar de certeza, agora se o topo do escumador tivesse mais inclinação era capaz de ter melhor desempenho, porque as bolhas sobem mais rapido para o copo, sem ter obstaculo, faz como te disse com calor e dois pratos. :tutasla:   :tutasla:  mostra isso a bombar.

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Obrigado Rogério e Fernando Gonçalves  pelo incentivo e por terem gostado do serviço.



> agora se o topo do escumador tivesse mais inclinação era capaz de ter melhor desempenho, porque as bolhas sobem mais rapido para o copo, sem ter obstaculo, faz como te disse com calor e dois pratos


Fernando o topo que está na 1ª foto não foi o que ficou no escumador, essa peça só á terceira é que resultou, se reparares a que está no escumador já tem uma enclinação de quase 3 cm.
Fiquem Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Obrigado Rogério e Fernando Gonçalves  pelo incentivo e por terem gostado do serviço.



> agora se o topo do escumador tivesse mais inclinação era capaz de ter melhor desempenho, porque as bolhas sobem mais rapido para o copo, sem ter obstaculo, faz como te disse com calor e dois pratos


Fernando o topo que está na 1ª foto não foi o que ficou no escumador, essa peça só á terceira é que resultou, se reparares a que está no escumador já tem uma enclinação de quase 3 cm.
A funcionar só terça feira porque quero que a cola seque muito bem
Fiquem Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Já liguei o escumador para fazer o primeiro teste, não foi mau de todo mas deparei-me com dois problemas:
1.º A ligação do copo ao corpo do escumador ficou a verter um pouco de água o que não teria grande problema se fosse para ficar dentro da sump mas como o quero por fora tenho que reteficar a peça onde encaixa, já mandei repetir a peça mas agora vai ser feita num torneiro para que não hajam desvios nenhuns nos encaixes, parece-me solução para o problema. que acham?
2.º Não consegui ter ar suficiente pelo venturi par obter bolhas, experimentei ligar uma bomba de ar e aí sim funcionou na perfeição, não me parece ser solução vejam foto do sitio onde coloquei a entrada de ar nã sei se pelo facto de o furo estar de lado terá efeito para o desempenho, que acham?

Por favor deêm opiniões.
Fiquem Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ol Silvrio  :Ol: 

Comeo por dizer que sou um verdadeiro zero na arte dos DIY.

A pea azul de onde estas a ligar a mangueira do ar  de que medida? Sei que existem de 6mm e de 8 mm. Ser que a a admisso do ar no est "curta"?

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi silverio
fizeste a entrada de ar igual a que o fernando mostra na foto?
se sim nao percebo o porque de ter pouco ar pois tambem fiz assim e o meu faz um barulho infernal a sugar ar ,tive que fazer um silenciador :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Vicente

Viva Silverio
Est show.
experimenta meter a admisso de ar em cima
e elimina a curva,que estrangula o fluxo

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Silverio

Tenta fazer a entrada de ar mais perto da entrada da bomba  ,parece-me que esta muito longe.

Um abrao Rogrio. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva Silvrio

No sou l muito entendido nestas coisas do FVM (DIY) mas coloco aqui um esquema de um venturi mazzei que so dos mais potentes que existem. No ser para colocares um no teu escumador ou fazer exactamente igual, nada disso, mas para te ajudar a analisar para rever o teu venturi, nomeadamente retirar o "cotovelo" ou "curva" como sugere o Pedro Vicente, etc...

Venturi Mazzei (alto rendimento)


http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/.../7963/cid/2341

http://aquaticeco.resultspage.com/aqua/Mazzei

Como funciona um venturi Mazzei
http://www.mazzei.net/injector_info.htm



http://www.mazzei.net/

Escumadores com auto limpeza do venturi para no entupir com cristais de sal.
http://www.lifereef.com/venturi.html

Dicas da Advanced Aquarist sobre escumadores e venturis
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/jan2004/tips.htm



Explicao detalhada de aplicao de venturi Mazzei (Espanhol)
http://www.copersa.com/productes/07fertirrig/7_1.pdf

http://images.google.pt/images?hl=pt...=1&sa=N&tab=wi

Efeito Venturi
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venturi_effect

Isto foi o que consegui arranjar, no  muito mas  de boa vontade. Se tiveres dificuldade no Ingls  s me dizeres que eu ajudo. Os venturi Mazzei possivelmente sero vendidos em casas especializadas na venda de sistemas de irrigao, tratamento de guas, etc...

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Jos Passos Campainha

Boas, Silvrio.

Confesso que andei algum tempo intrigado com o funcionamento da entrada de ar. Fazia tudo bem,  excepo da colocao do segmento de tubo de admisso de ar que fica dentro do _venturi_. No o estava a colocar direito, at ver a imagem que o Fernando colocou.

No meu escumador, para debitar mais ar e com receito de fazer asneira e estragar o _venturi_ original, fiz um prolongamento com um segmento de tubo de cilicone, furei-o e fiz uma entrada de ar com 8 mm. Tudo muito simples e funcional. O rendimento , de longe, muito superior e a suco de ar faz uma barulheira infernal sem o silenciador que coloquei na ponta do tubo de admisso de ar.

Quero, no entanto, rentabilizar, em cerca de 20 a 30% mais, o desempenho do meu escumador, com a colocao de rede de mesh, na turbina de agulhas, mas ainda no encontrei o material aqui por Viana.

----------


## Jos Passos Campainha

> Oi Silverio
> 
> Tenta fazer a entrada de ar mais perto da entrada da bomba, parece-me que esta muito longe. 
> 
> Um abrao Rogrio.


Boas, Rogrio.

A que distncia, mais ou menos, deve estar a entrada de ar da entrada da bomba?

----------


## Fernando Gonalves

Boas Silverio, ainda mantens aquela pea azul a fazer o venturi?
se sim esquece, tira isso fora e coloca um tubo com + ou - 6mm de espessura ou  medida do buraco que ja fizeste e faz o corte como eu disse, coloca uma mangeira mais larga e depois diz qualquer coisa. :tutasla:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Boas, Rogrio.
> 
> A que distncia, mais ou menos, deve estar a entrada de ar da entrada da bomba?


Oi Jos.

A distncia pode variar muito de marca para marca de escumadores .
A Deltec usa a entra mais perto da bomba do que a Schuran penso que isso tem a ver tudo com o tipo de venturi que  usada.

No caso do Silverio no sei como construiu a sua venturi ,mas tenho algumas duvidas com daquelas unies que tem para colocar a bomba foi por isso que fiz aquela pergunta se tinha venturi ,por ver nas fotos parece-me um pouco duvidoso dai a minha dvida se ia ou no logo trabalhar. :Admirado:  
Penso de resto estar a 200% ,mas a errar  que se aprende e depois melhora-se com o tempo "como o vinho". :SbOk3:  

Nota: O meu BK no tem venturi e trabalha muito bem sem ela ,o alemo que inventou a bomba Red Drang "comprando uma bomba de marca Italiana e mudificando-a" por isso os escumadores tambm trabalham sem venturi depende da fora da bomba para puxar o ar e claro da turbina de agulhas para cortar as bolhas.

PS: Isto tudo so ideias minhas nada de certezas defenidas com  provas. :Admirado:  



Um abrao Rogrio. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Quero, no entanto, rentabilizar, em cerca de 20 a 30% mais, o desempenho do meu escumador, com a colocao de rede de mesh, na turbina de agulhas, mas ainda no encontrei o material aqui por Viana.


Oi Jos.

J tentaste procurar na lojas dos Chineses  :yb665:  eles vendem l uns tapetes em pvc que d para fazer uma turbina de agulhas DIY. :SbOk3:  

Um abrao Rogrio. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
O meu muito obrigado a todos que me ajudam a resolver este problema, acho que j sei o que devo fazer, prximo fim de semana vou fazer alteraoes e depois dou novidades.
Obrigado
Fquem Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Jos Passos Campainha

> Oi Jos.
> 
> J tentaste procurar na lojas dos Chineses  eles vendem l uns tapetes em pvc que d para fazer uma turbina de agulhas DIY. 
> 
> Um abrao Rogrio.


Boas, Rogrio.

No ser fazer uma turbina de agulhas, pois essa tenho eu. Seria colocar mesh na turbina de agulhas para sugar mais ar e partir ainda mais a bolhas.

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas a todos :SbOk:  

Vou deixar aqui uma foto do escumador agora j com todos os erros corrigidos e j a tirar escuma.

Agora s me resta por o escumador no aqua e ir afinando ate trabalhar a 100%.
Parece que isto sempre vai funcionar :yb665:   :yb665:  .
Fiquem Bem :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva Silvrio e parabns pelo excelente trabalho. Escumao espessa tipo como se v no mar, um aspecto que fotografei recentemente e que se pode ver aqui

Escumao natural




Nunca duvidei que conseguirias e aqui est a evidencia. Sugeria que para ajudar futuros projectos de construo, ds uma breve explicao dos ajustes que fizeste com fotografias e algum texto, tipo: Antes....Depois...comentrio simples para ajudar a entender. Fica a sugesto.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Ola Silverios,

Parabens ao Pai e Filho pelo excelente DIY, s demonstra a dedicao e jeito que voces os dois tm neste hobby.

abrao

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Os meus parabens pelo excelente escumador  :Pracima:  ...s de pensar que tudo comeou com o multi sl e um reactor de kalk... (eles sabem do que eu falo ) d-me um certo gozo ver a vossa evoluo. :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
Agora s falta um manual tcnico  :Coradoeolhos:  
Cump.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Boas a todos 
> 
> Vou deixar aqui uma foto do escumador agora j com todos os erros corrigidos e j a tirar escuma.
> 
> Agora s me resta por o escumador no aqua e ir afinando ate trabalhar a 100%.
> Parece que isto sempre vai funcionar  .
> Fiquem Bem


Oi Silverio.

S tenho uma coisa a dizer depois de ver esse trabalho todo que tiveste e de saberes dar a volta por cima a alguns erros de percurso.

 :tutasla:   :yb677:   :Ol:   :SbOk:   :Palmas:   :Vitoria:  

Boa sorte
Um abrao Rogrio. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Luiz Claudio Teixeira

Ficou muito bom!!! Parabens espero um dia  eu coseguir fazer um igual

----------


## Jose Neves

Quando domingo falas-te que essa noite esse escumador ja estaria a funcionar no aqua principal, nao te esqueas de tirar umas fotos e postares aqui para a gente ver como vai ficar :SbOk:  , ja agora actualiza o post do teu aqua que ja nao  revisto ha muito, um grande abrao para os 2, agora sao 3 :SbSourire:

----------


## EduCarvalho

Fala silverio !!
Eu testaria a entrada de ar na parte superior, pois todos os skimmers que vejo ,nao tem o furo de lado , e sim sempre encima.
Eduardo

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas



> Eu testaria a entrada de ar na parte superior, pois todos os skimmers que vejo ,nao tem o furo de lado , e sim sempre encima.
> Eduardo


.
Educarvalho, obrigado essa foi uma das alteraes j executadads.
Estou a preparar um trabalho em que vou tentar explicar a toda a comunidade do forum quanto custou este escumador e como o realizei, s peo mais uns dias pois o tempo no estica e preciso da ajuda do meu pai para me explicar a parte tecnica.
Para j parece-me que o "bicho" est no bom caminho, pois j est ligado provisriamnete ao aqua principal e est a ter um desempenho agradvel embora precise ainda de alguns ajustes.
Deixo-vos duas fotos que foram tiradas aps 20 horas de o por a bulir, seguramente estas fotos sero ilucidativas do desempenho do escumador e serve tambm para que o pessoal possa dar as suas opinies.
O copo
http://
Permenor da nhanha.
http://
Fiquem Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Fernando Gonalves

boas, esta como manda a sapatilha 5 *****, a deltec que se cuide, pois tem concorrencia  altura  :Ol:   PARABENS  :tutasla:

----------


## EduCarvalho

Bicho , ta bombando  rss 
Parabens :Palmas:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

6******

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Obrigado a todos pelos elogios,  isto que me d pica para estar nos salgados dentro en breve comeo o meu reactor de calcio se poderem dar ideias de cpias agradeo ex:shuram deltec qual deles o melhor?
Fiquem bem :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Alves

Boas ...
Parabéns Silvério , está um projecto 6****** como disse o Carlos Basaloco.
Sem dúvida que a parte mais dificil de se fazer é a parte da junção do copo ao corpo do escumador .
Essa está muito bem feita , Deltec mesmo !!!! :Palmas:   :SbOk:  
agora uma coisa que eu alterava no teu escumador era a posição da admissão de ar à bomba sem dúvida , e a saída de àgua da bomba .
Em vez de usar uma curva de 90º normal , usava e como poderás ver no meu escumador , uma curva de 90º longa para reduzir a força de atrito na saída da àgua para o escumador .
Tu usaste uma OR3500 , sem dúvida uma bomba bem potente , eu usei a mesma para 1,20mtr , tens aí para durar !!!
De resto tá tudo lá  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas 
Conforme prometi vou tentar explicar como fiz este escumador.
Vou meter algumas fotos para ajudar a peceber, se tiverem duvidas digam que eu esclareço.

Material utilizado para a construção do Escumador by STORRES

Placas de Acrílico preto com 5mm:
Uma placa  com 440x260 (construção do fundo do escumador)
Uma placa com 300x220 (construção do topo do corpo do escumador)

Duas placas com 220x220 (construção da base e tampa do copo)
Quatro placas com 160 x160 (construção da ligação do copo ao corpo do escumador)

Tubo de Acrílico Cristal:
Um tubo com 200mm de diâmetro com 550mm de comprimento (corpo do escumador).

Um tubo com 200mm de diâmetro com 150mm de comprimento (copo).

Um tubo com 100mm de diâmetro com 210mm de comprimento (pescoço).
Tubo de PVC rígido 32mm:
Um tubo com 420mm de comprimento.
Acessórios de PVC rígido para tubo de 32mm.
Duas junções ( saída e entrada da água no corpo). 

Um tê  (saída de água do corpo). 
Uma curva a 90º (saída de água do corpo).
Um Passador (saída de água do corpo).

Uma união de roscar dos dois lados (ligação da bomba de circulação ao corpo). Aqui podem ver a alteração que fiz na entrada de ar para o venturi.

Tubo de PVC rígido 25mm.
Um tubo com 100mm de comprimento (ligação da bomba ao corpo).
Acessórios de PVC rígido para tubo de 25mm
Uma junção (ligação da bomba ao corpo).
Uma união roscar colar (ligação da bomba ao corpo).
Agora umas fotos de como vai o seu desmpenho após 4 dias de trabalho


.
Fiquem Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Isso é DIY ???

Muito bem acabado, melhor que muitos de marca no mercado

Parabéns, ficou lindo....e pelo visto funciona muito bem

Abraços

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas Silvério

Como eu te dizia, hà tempos atráz, isso de certeza ia funcionar. Funciona, sim senhor. E de que maneira!!!! :Olá:   :Olá:

----------


## Jose Neves

:tutasla:  

 :bompost:  , grande montagem e execelente explicaçao, vou tentar fazer 1 :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Silvério.



Que diâmetro tem o tubo de admissão de ar do venturi?

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Passos.
O diametro do tubo é o furo é de 10mm a mangueira tem 8mm, com esta alteração consegui ter uma entrda de ar fantástica.
Fica Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas, 

no tubo do venturi meteste algum regulador???

fica bem :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Carlos

No tubo do venturi não tem nenhum regulador. É só tubo e o ar entra directo.
Fica Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas Silverio Torres

de que diametro é o tubo do venturi???
tenho uma bomba igual a essa, e o venturi tem melhor rendimento se for mesmo perto da entrada da bomba????


fica bem

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Carlos



> O diametro do tubo é o furo é de 10mm a mangueira tem 8mm, com esta alteração consegui ter uma entrda de ar fantástica


.
Já tinha respondido a essa resposta mas tudo bem
Fica Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

ok obrigada....... :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## ArturCastro

olá Silverio Torres 

onde compras o tubo de acrilico?

tenho uma loja aqui em braga mas axo q pedem muito pelos tubos  :yb677: 

parabens ta muito muito fixe

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

ola Silverio,

Muito bem conseguido esse DIY, :tutasla:  ,quando quiseres começar a fazer em serie tens aqui um potencial cliente  :SbSourire: .
Os meus parabens pelo excelente topico de DIY,6******

abraço grande

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas,
estas a usar ozono na entrada de ar do escumador?
esta a trabalhar muito bem, pelas fotos ja sinto aqui o cheiro da porcaria.
Parabens :tutasla:  .

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas bom DIY! 

Os meus parabéns e obrigado por partilhares bem como dizeres todo o material que usaste... 
 :SbOk5:  



Fica bem  :SbSalut:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas a todos



> onde compras o tubo de acrilico?
> tenho uma loja aqui em braga mas axo q pedem muito pelos tubos


Compro Pak acrilicos em Guimarães.



> estas a usar ozono na entrada de ar do escumador?
> esta a trabalhar muito bem, pelas fotos ja sinto aqui o cheiro da porcaria.


Não estou a adicionar Ozono embora pense fazer isso futuramente.

Fiquem Bem  :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------

